
Show HN: A listing website fighting cutthroat prices for masks - breytex
https://need-mask.com
======
breytex
Author here. We have created this platform in 4 days during our Easter bank
holidays. The main stack is React, NextJS, Hasura, Vercel now, Cloudflare
Workers and Digital Ocean. We are positive that we can scale to 100.000
concurrent users with this setup on infrastructure for $40/month.

We are a non-profit and our main goal is to make pricing of masks and other
protective gear more transparent.

Looking forward to reading your feedback :)

